

IOS Icons made in Pure CSS - bretthellman
http://graphicpeel.com/cssiosicons

======
atomicdog
Impressive in Chrome, but seriously they couldn't get them to work in Firefox?

------
r00fus
While this looks really awesome in webkit browsers, why not add the -moz-box-
shadow and other -moz CSS3 properties also? (non-mozilla browsers should
ignore them)

Great work, they look very nice.

------
Ruudjah
These are no icons whatsoever. These are high resolution images with way too
much detail to be ever used as icons.

------
divakara
Is it just CSS?, I am on an iPad, can't look at source.

~~~
bretthellman
yes just CSS

